# Reco on travel tripod?



## RGF (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi

I am going with my wife (who will be at conference) to London. I'll bring some photo gear (5D M3 probably without grip, 16-35, 24-70, possibly 17 TS-E and/or 70-300 L). 

Looking for a light weight tripod w/o center column. Ball head most likely be Acratech.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 6, 2015)

Does it need to fit in a carry-on?

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2015)

Budget? I travel with the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR. It has a center column which I leave down. It's _very_ robust (leg diameters are like a Gitzo 2-series, it's rated to 25 lbs, that's just a wee but conservative since I can hang my 180 lb self from them), and quite stable especially for it's size. It's light, and the tripod+head inside it's RRS TQB-47 quiver bag fits inside my Storm im2500 carryon hard case. The catch is that the setup is >$1100... But that's consistent with the axiom that for tripods you want stable, light and inexpensive but the best you can get is two of those three.


----------



## RGF (Jan 7, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> Does it need to fit in a carry-on?
> 
> Jim



No. I plan to check bags and have a moderate to large size rolling duffle (much to my wife dismay who like to travel ultra light).


----------



## RGF (Jan 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Budget? I travel with the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR. It has a center column which I leave down. It's _very_ robust (leg diameters are like a Gitzo 2-series, it's rated to 25 lbs, that's just a wee but conservative since I can hang my 180 lb self from them), and quite stable especially for it's size. It's light, and the tripod+head inside it's RRS TQB-47 quiver bag fits inside my Storm im2500 carryon hard case. The catch is that the setup is >$1100... But that's consistent with the axiom that for tripods you want stable, light and inexpensive but the best you can get is two of those three.



Thanks for the great redo. Unfortunately the TQC-14 is backordered for 6 weeks.

Agree need to pick 2 of the 3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2015)

RGF said:


> Unfortunately the TQC-14 is backordered for 6 weeks.



Well, that's unfortunate.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi RGF. 
Oh man a picture springs to mind, peeved lady standing hands on hips tapping toes of right foot with that "if we didn't have to wait for _*your*_ bag we'd be clear of customs by now"  look on her face! 

No idea on travel tripod, unless a gorilla pod fits your notion, small, light, versatile, turn any lamp post in to a tripod?
Buy the biggest size. 

Cheers, Graham. 




RGF said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Does it need to fit in a carry-on?
> ...


----------



## wyldeguy (Jan 9, 2015)

I would suggesta 3 legged thing Rick. Carbon fiber comes with bullhead that is arca type and you can't beat the styling. It has center column and its legs aren't big but it fits the light and inexpensive factors. It is really portable and it they have rated it for 10lbs I think. I've put a Tamron 150-600 with rebel body on the aluminum version at full extension for a test. The smallest legs made me a little nervous but I never really use it (or any tripod) at full extension anyway.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 9, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ... I travel with the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR. It has a center column which I leave down. It's _very_ robust (leg diameters are like a Gitzo 2-series, it's rated to 25 lbs, that's just a wee but conservative since I can hang my 180 lb self from them), and quite stable especially for it's size.



I'm sorry, but I just have to ask how you came to discover that you could "hang yourself" from these legs! I've tried to conjure up a mental image of the act (and causal circumstances), but I'm at a loss ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ... I travel with the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR. It has a center column which I leave down. It's _very_ robust (leg diameters are like a Gitzo 2-series, it's rated to 25 lbs, that's just a wee but conservative since I can hang my 180 lb self from them), and quite stable especially for it's size.
> ...



I was just copying what RRS owner Joe Johnson did. Here he is hanging from a TQC-14:







After getting one, I just had to try it...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Jon. 
Why would you be at a loss, don't you understand? Enquiring minds need to know! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



JonAustin said:


> the act (and causal circumstances), but I'm at a loss ...


----------

